
Congress Questions Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg About Users’ Data Privacy - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/congress_questions_facebook_CEO_Mark_zuckerberg_about_users_data_privacy.php
======
mindcrime
Congress needs to stay the heck out of this. Nobody is forced to use Facebook,
and if you don't like their policies regarding information sharing, you are
free to quit anytime. There's just no reason for the US federal government to
start meddling with this.

